# Newly acquired Bearcat



## HurtJM1008 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yesterday, a good friend of mine, like a father, passed away and he said that he wanted me to have his guns. One of them was a Ruger Bearcat. I tried to look up the only number I can see on the gun, thinking it may be a Serial Number, but comes up as not found, its a 5 digit number. Any Suggestions on how else I can do ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Sorry for your loss man. I really don’t know what to do but curious what others say.


----------



## HurtJM1008 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thank you. I just want to know what I can about the gun.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully someone here can assist with question. If you have a minute you can call Ruger customer service and see what they can present on your firearm. The Ruger Bearcat is a excellent firearm and many really covet them. Good luck.
Customer Service 336/949-5200
ruger.com/dataProcess/serialHistory/


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

rickclark28 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Hopefully someone here can assist with question. If you have a minute you can call Ruger customer service and see what they can present on your firearm. The Ruger Bearcat is a excellent firearm and many really covet them. Good luck.
> Customer Service 336/949-5200
> ruger.com/dataProcess/serialHistory/


+1


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

The Ruger website has a feature for dating many of their handguns. Easy to use.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Get with Ruger customer service on Monday if need assistance too. They are the best IMHO. I have used the link below as well. Some other people do know the history of Ruger's serial numbers and I hope you get a answer. Update us on your findings. The Ruger Bearcat is a good thing to own...
https://ruger.com/dataProcess/serialHistory/


----------

